

Grid Style Sheets - jashkenas
http://gridstylesheets.org

======
97-109-107
Can someone explain to me what this is good for in real deployment scenarios?
I'm moderately experience with front and back-end stacks, but have little
understanding what this is about.

~~~
seivan
It allows me someone slow/incompetent with doing layout in CSS to do it,
because I'm familiar with auto layout from iOS.

Now, I can do proper design with CSS, but I've always had problems with laying
things out properly. This helps. I'm incredibly impressed so far.

I was planning on spending vacation of figuring out CSS layouting, but
honestly this is far more impressive.

